# Flower I.D.



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Just south of Dallas. Wanted to see if you know what these are. Both are wild and the yellow has been blooming for a few weeks. And the pink just started blooming this week.


----------



## WannaBee (Apr 23, 2008)

The pink ones are Centaury; Rosita.

I do not know what the yellow one is, It is a cone flower I am sure of that. 

If you need more info buy a Audubon Field guide for your area, They are the best around!!

Wannabee


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Centaury is native to Europe and doesn't grow/naturalize in the Texas heat.


The yellow one is Rudbeckia hirta, commonly called Black-eyed Susan. There are a lot of variables within the species such as flower size, and color combinations.


The pink one is Sabatia campestris, commonly called Meadow pink, Prairie rose-gentian, Prairie sabatia, Rose-Gentian, Texas star.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Walliebee said:


> The yellow one is Rudbeckia hirta, commonly called Black-eyed Susan. There are a lot of variables within the species such as flower size, and color combinations.


I think it is more like _Dracopsis amplexicaulis_ (Clasping Coneflower):

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=DRAM



MM


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

The pink one is Meadow Pink (Sabatia compestris)

The yellow one is a species of Coreopsis, but I'm not certain which one. Probably the Clasping-leaved Coneflower that Mapman mentioned.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help!


----------

